# الى خالد الاقرع وابو بحر وصلاح وكل خبراء الارت كام هنا ممكن يحد يقولى ازاى اعمل الشكل الفى الصورة



## im alive (18 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

ارجو من الاخوة مساعدتى فى عمل هذا التصميم على الارت كام 

التصميم شكلة بسيط جدا بالنسبة للخبراء هنا فى المنتدى لكن بالنسبة لى انا كمبتداء :3:


مرفق صور للعمل المراد عمل تصميم لة على الارت وملف اتوكاد فية المقاسات وكل التفاصيل 


لا تعطينى سمكة ولكن علمنى كيف اصطاد 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## salah_design (18 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ابشر اخي سوف اعطيك الشرح بالتفصيل ان شاء الله 
وهناك درس للاخ خالد الاقرع لو فهمته وتابعت الشرح سوف تجد طريقة عمل التصميم
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## im alive (18 فبراير 2012)

salah_design قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ابشر اخي سوف اعطيك الشرح بالتفصيل ان شاء الله
> وهناك درس للاخ خالد الاقرع لو فهمته وتابعت الشرح سوف تجد طريقة عمل التصميم
> تقبل تحياتي




اخى صلاح كيفك وحشنى اوى انا عبدالله من مصر فاكرنى نفسى اقابلك على المااسنجر واتكلم معاك واطمن عليك واعرف اخبارك ابعتلى ايميلك فى رسالة خاصة 
وانا فى انتظار شرحك يا استاذى


----------



## ksmksam (19 فبراير 2012)

اذ اكنت لسه مش عارف كيف ممكن تسويها ان ممكن اساعدك


----------



## salah_design (19 فبراير 2012)

ksmksam قال:


> اذ اكنت لسه مش عارف كيف ممكن تسويها ان ممكن اساعدك


بارك الله فيك اخي 
هكذا عهدناكم بالملتقى اخوة احباء محبين للخير 
حفظكم الله ورعاكم
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## im alive (19 فبراير 2012)

ksmksam قال:


> اذ اكنت لسه مش عارف كيف ممكن تسويها ان ممكن اساعدك





ياريت
انا هبعتلك ايميلى فى رسالة خاصة 

وشكرا مقدما


----------



## im alive (20 فبراير 2012)

ياجماعة حد يقولى الطريقة فى اسرع وقت


----------



## im alive (21 فبراير 2012)

اية يا جماعة احنا بقينا نتكلم وبس ومفيش فعل 
على فكرة انا شوفت درس الاخ خالد لكن طريقة الاخ خالد لا تصلح لهذا العمل وهذا على حد علمى 

ارجو التعاون البناء والعندة معلومة ميبخلش علينا بيها


----------



## opmm6_ta (23 فبراير 2012)

الحفر الموجود في الصور اعتقد انه محفور على ماكينة 4 محاور 
ممكن حفره على 3 محاور لكن لن يعطيك نفس الشكل المطلوب
بنط v 90ْ نفس طريقة حفر الاحرف V_BIT Carving


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (23 فبراير 2012)

الإخوة الكرام
هذا الشكل تم حفره على ماكينة بثلاثة محاور وليست أربعة , ولكن مع الفارق أن المحور الثالث هو Rotary axe أي محور دوراني.

وتم إنتاج الشكل محل السؤال من قطعة خشب على شكل اسطوانة دائرية بقطر 20.53 سم.
أما الشكل المحفور فهو باتباع استراتيجية V bit carving على السطح الأفقي ولكن بعد إسقاطه على الشكل الدائري.

فيتم حفر الشكل على جزء من سطح الاسطوانة , ثم يتم نشر الجزء الذي تم حفره من الاسطوانة وفقاً للمقاسات الخارجية المذكورة بارتفاع 33 ملم وعرض 100 ملم.

وبالتالي فالسر كله باختصار هو استعمال Rotary axe بدلاً من استعمال Linear axe على ماكينة ثلاثة محاور وليست أربعة.


----------



## ali hedi (23 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
كلام اخي سيف الله إسلام صحيح 100/100 ولاكن لي ملاحظة ممكن استعمال نصف الدائرة...


----------



## im alive (23 فبراير 2012)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> الإخوة الكرام
> هذا الشكل تم حفره على ماكينة بثلاثة محاور وليست أربعة , ولكن مع الفارق أن المحور الثالث هو Rotary axe أي محور دوراني.
> 
> وتم إنتاج الشكل محل السؤال من قطعة خشب على شكل اسطوانة دائرية بقطر 20.53 سم.
> ...



ممكن عمل الشكل على روتر ثلاتة محاور عادية وليست Rotary axe
وباستخدام بنطة V bit carving يتم عمل الحفر وبلشكل المطلوب 
الفكرة انة اذا تم تصميم الشكل بدقة ومهارة على الارت كام سيتم عملها على روتر ثلاث محاور عادية 
والاخ خالد الاقرع وعدنى انة هيعمل شرح لهذا التصميم وهينزلة هنا على المنتدى 

وانا اجتهدت فى تصميم هذا الشكل لكن للاسف طلع خطاء وهذا لينك فية صور ما فعلتة 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=315766


----------



## im alive (23 فبراير 2012)

ali hedi قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كلام اخي سيف الله إسلام صحيح 100/100 ولاكن لي ملاحظة ممكن استعمال نصف الدائرة...



لو حضرتك تقصد البنطة نصف الدائرة ball nose فاعتقد مش هتعطى نهايات الحفر شارب sharp


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (23 فبراير 2012)

يا أخي الفاضل الشكل الأصلي تم عمله بواسطه Rotary axe و باستراتيجية V bit carving , وهي التي تعطي المطلوب بأسرع وقت ممكن.

ولكن يمكنك إنتاج نفس الشكل بإنتاج Releif على برنامج ArtCam ثم استعمال استرتيجية Roughing & Releief لحفر الشكل , ولكن هذه الطريقة بطيئة جداً مقارنة بالأولى ولن تعطي لك نفس النتيجة بالطريقة الأولى وبالأخص في حدة الزويا السفلية.


----------



## im alive (23 فبراير 2012)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> يا أخي الفاضل الشكل الأصلي تم عمله بواسطه rotary axe و باستراتيجية v bit carving , وهي التي تعطي المطلوب بأسرع وقت ممكن.
> 
> ولكن يمكنك إنتاج نفس الشكل بإنتاج releif على برنامج artcam ثم استعمال استرتيجية roughing & releief لحفر الشكل , ولكن هذه الطريقة بطيئة جداً مقارنة بالأولى ولن تعطي لك نفس النتيجة بالطريقة الأولى وبالأخص في حدة الزويا السفلية.




اخ سيف ارسلت لك رسالة خاصة ارجو قرائتها والرد عليها


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (24 فبراير 2012)

مرفق صورة الرليف الخاص بالشكل الذي تريده بالآرت كام , يمكنك عمله بدون Rotary
ولكنه سيكون بطيئ للغاية ولن يعطيك نفس النتيجة من حيث الزوايا الحادة.


----------



## im alive (24 فبراير 2012)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> مرفق صورة الرليف الخاص بالشكل الذي تريده بالآرت كام , يمكنك عمله بدون rotary
> ولكنه سيكون بطيئ للغاية ولن يعطيك نفس النتيجة من حيث الزوايا الحادة.




الله ينور عليك هو نفس الشكل المطلوب 

انا من مصر


----------



## opmm6_ta (25 فبراير 2012)

شكرا للاخ سيف الاسلام لتوضيح مقصدي
حيث اني قصدت بالمحور الرابع هو المحور الدوراني
وشكرا


----------

